# Recommendations: Hand plane on a budget



## FastForward (Aug 19, 2009)

I need to get a hand plane and can't spend more than $50. I still want the plane to be in decent condition and usable.

I will be using it for rough sizing and will do the finish with sand paper. But as I am going to be joining edges, I would like it to be at least 10" long.

I thought of buying one from grizzly tools (like a #5 or #6) but I am not sure about the quality.

I also thought of getting an 11" wooden mujingfang jack plane from japanwoodworker.

Any suggestions or recommendation


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd certainly pursue an older Record, Millers Falls, Bailey, Bedrock, Sargent, Union, etc., before buying an inexpensive modern plane made in India or China. You'll get better metal, and better fit of the parts. The odds are good that the older planes will actually require less work because many have already been flattened by a previous user. 

A #5 or 5-1/2 is an excellent start if you're only going to have one or two planes. 

Dunno about the mujingfang, but it doesn't sound like something John Wayne would have used. :laughing:


----------



## ronbooth (Feb 8, 2009)

*hand plane*

In my experience, you cannot do better than to contact Philip Marcou in NZ.
By the time you allow for US to NZ dollar conversion and the freight, he will be able to send you a fully restored, in better than new condition ,unit which you can use straight from the box.
Philip makes the world`s best smoothers from Brass and exotic woods, but also restores old planes and I know he has some ready to send right now.
His e-mail address is [email protected].
For anyone else reading this I would suggest the same is true and he is most generous with his info too.
Check out his web page if you want to see real "TOOL PORN"
All the best Ron Booth Hobart:yes:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I will suggest watching craigslist for an old stanley or even fleabay for one. I have an assortment of old stanley planes that I upgraded with hock blades and tuned them up to where they work like they should with as little cash spent in doing so. A good aftermarket blade and chipbreaker will make an old plane a real dream to work with, but it will take some work to get the sole of the plane perfectly tuned.


----------



## RStocker (Mar 18, 2009)

Right now Ebay is full of Stanley planes and they are all going very, very cheap. You can't beat it. They are going for a fraction of what they did 2 or 3 years ago. I just found a #7 last week for $15 at the swap meet. I have already sold it. Go to grage sales, swap meet or thift stores. You should not have a hard time finding them. I find 2 or 3 a month for lunch money.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thinking outside the box*

You may consider this. I'd be willing to bet you won't have to do any prep work other than a quick adjustment of the blade. You'll pull this plane toward you which makes it a little different, but they work well.

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=98.105.9050&dept_id=13602

After rereading your post I guess I skipped the last couple lines. Try the mujinfang...good idea.


----------



## FastForward (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, 

I have checked ebay but I am not sure about buying something from there. Mostly, many of stanley planes there are a selling for over $50. When you add the cost for a new blade and the time to adjust it, it will be well over a $100. Plus, many of the better stanleys on ebay sell for more than a 100. 

I was leaning towards the Mujingfang on japanwoodworker. I think it will probably be my choice, I still have a few more days to make my decision. 

Thanks.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

If you are patient, craigslist is the only way to go. I picked up a large jack plane for $15.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

You can easily find old #5 Bailey's up on the auction site for less than $40 shipped. I paid $25 for mine from there after shipping and mine was 1902 model. An ugraded blade is nice but that original blade will work just fine too properly sharpened. Personally unless I'm going to spend big bucks on a plane I wouldn't own one newer than the 1940's, the quality really took a nose dive after WW2. I think I'm up to about 15 planes now and they range in age from the late 1800's to 1910. I have only 2 newer than that and they don't see much use.


----------



## FastForward (Aug 19, 2009)

I ended up getting a new Footprint 5B jack plane. Cost was about $35 after coupons/discounts. I will tune it a bit and will see how it works.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Footprint planes but wish you well in putting it to use. 

Welcome to the slippery slope of hand tools.:thumbsup:


----------

